# Count to a million



## heliomum (Mar 17, 2008)

This is a fun game I heard of, where everyone tries to count to a million. :clap:Each person posts the number that came before and a short message.


*Please!* do not put a number that is out of order or do not place more than one number per post.



1, I think that Phrag. bessae and kovachii are awesome.:drool:


----------



## heliomum (Mar 18, 2008)

If you get into other discussions still post a number, its not that hard.ity:


----------



## kentuckiense (Mar 18, 2008)

1,000,000 Does this mean I win?

Edit: Oh crap, didn't read the rules. We still reached a million though, so that's good.


----------



## kentuckiense (Mar 18, 2008)

I guess we should now make it a count to 2,000,000.

1,000,001 If someone posts every 5 minutes, it will take over 9.5 years.


----------



## philoserenus (Mar 18, 2008)

#2 

who knoes, someone's bound to follow, haha
how about name ur favorite orchid--neofinetia falcata


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 18, 2008)

#3 

I like Paph. rothschildianum and Paph. liemianum.

Ramon


----------



## Park Bear (Mar 18, 2008)

4
it has been a long time since I bought an orchid via the internt


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 18, 2008)

#5

Just bought a plant via internet!


Ramon


----------



## heliomum (Mar 18, 2008)

6 

CITES stinks. (except for animals)


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 19, 2008)

7

I have nothing profound to say today.:rollhappy:


----------



## cwt (Mar 20, 2008)

8

This might be as difficult as to make a million.


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 20, 2008)

9
Are we having fun yet?


----------



## Heather (Mar 20, 2008)

10
fraid not.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 20, 2008)

11
The person below me is also wondering what happened to that thread!


----------



## dave b (Mar 20, 2008)

kentuckiense said:


> I guess we should now make it a count to 2,000,000.
> 
> 1,000,001 If someone posts every 5 minutes, it will take over 9.5 years.



Thats not too bad. At the current rate (11 in 4 days), it will take about 996 years. No, i will not post a #. :evil:


----------



## heliomum (Mar 21, 2008)

12

OK lets try to count to 1000 instead.


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 21, 2008)

13 

Very lucky!!!


Ramon


----------



## Heather (Mar 21, 2008)

14 

actually is my favorite number


----------



## NYEric (Mar 21, 2008)

#15, Which, 13 or 14?


----------



## streetmorrisart (Mar 21, 2008)

We’re already past the numbers I know.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 21, 2008)

Fingers and toes?


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 21, 2008)

We're really making progress now!!!!


----------



## cwt (Mar 22, 2008)

Sanderianums grow faster than this thread.


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 22, 2008)

cwt said:


> Sanderianums grow faster than this thread.


:rollhappy:

what number are we at? 16?


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 24, 2008)

OK we're at *17* now!


----------

